# A Free 2-hours webinar



## eitexperts1 (May 15, 2010)

EIT Experts is offering a Free two hour webinar on

"How to Pass FE/EIT Exam"

This webinar is free and will be very helpfull for those planing to take the FE/EIT exam in october

All you have to do, is to go to the following site and register for it

*www.eitexperts.com *

The following materials will be covered in this webinar

a) Why some fail The FE exam even after several attempts?

c) What to concentrate to succeed?

d) How to answer some of the questions without actually solving them?

e) What are talking problems?

e) which book to study from.?

f) Strategy for taking the exam

and several other topics of interest to those who wish to take this exam. You may ask question during the webinar and have a chance to work with other attendence across the country during this webinar.

attending this free webinar is strongly recommended for everyone who likes to take the exam in october.

All you need to do is go to the site and register. It is absolutly free of charge.

EITEXPERTS INc.

S Jahanian, Ph.D

President and owner


----------



## dave2000 (May 16, 2010)

Hi Dr.Jahanian

I used your calculator video, and it helped me out in the exam. I have some question about your webinar.

If I took the EIT exam, can I register for your webinar? Can you explain a little more about your webinar? How does it work? Is it the same as your sample lecture in your site?


----------



## eitexperts2 (May 27, 2010)

dave2000 said:


> Hi Dr.JahanianI used your calculator video, and it helped me out in the exam. I have some question about your webinar.
> 
> If I took the EIT exam, can I register for your webinar? Can you explain a little more about your webinar? How does it work? Is it the same as your sample lecture in your site?


Yes you can register for webinar, our webinar is different than our sample lecture.

we have just started our second series of webinar. Mainly we emphasize on how to answer questions without actually solving them

and how to learn the concepts. Every one is welcome to our webinar. Just go to our site and register., No obligation

S jahanian,

EITEXPERTS

president and founder

www.eitexperst.com


----------



## eitexperts2 (May 27, 2010)

dave2000 said:


> Hi Dr.JahanianI used your calculator video, and it helped me out in the exam. I have some question about your webinar.
> 
> If I took the EIT exam, can I register for your webinar? Can you explain a little more about your webinar? How does it work? Is it the same as your sample lecture in your site?




I am sorry this reply was not meant to be my apology. I could not figure out how to get rid of it

s jahanian


----------

